# Cisco Anyconnect - how to get group password.

## lol24h

Hi all,

On my university I got connection to vpn (connect.coventry.ac.uk). I got provided tool Cisco AnyConnect VPN Client , simple tool in which I provide only

host address

username

password

after verification i choose group ( vpn or webportal ).

I wanted to connect with network-manager-vpnc, but i need group password I should get it from .pcf file ( profile from other tool Cisco VPN Client , however I cannot get the file, it is avaible only for staff).

If only get this password I could decrypt it here :

http://coreygilmore.com/projects/decrypt-cisco-vpn-password/

I'm stuck with AnyConnect, I thought about getting it by capturing traffic but it seems to be already encrypted in session of TLS protocol.

Halp.

----------

## zerocool_australia

AnyConnect is a different product from the legacy Cisco VPN client. VPNC will only work in place of the legacy Cisco VPN Client. Anyconnect is the new product and it is based on SSL instead of IPSec, hence there is no group password per-se. You won't be able to use VPNC to connect into an AnyConnect-based VPN headend.

----------

## HeissFuss

Openconnect works as a replacement for Anyconnect.  You may need to find a different tool that works with that as the backend.  Unfortunately openconnect isn't in portage.

----------

## dwmw2

 *HeissFuss wrote:*   

> Openconnect works as a replacement for Anyconnect.  You may need to find a different tool that works with that as the backend.  Unfortunately openconnect isn't in portage.

 

The lack of openconnect is bug #263097.

The 'different tool that works with that as the backend' is called NetworkManager. We have a NetworkManager-openconnect back end just like we have for vpnc and other types of VPN.

----------

